# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Компания Itransition внедрила продукты Microsoft при содействии компании Squalio

## Labs

Компания Itransition, один из ведущих разработчиков программного обеспечения в Беларуси, заключила соглашение Enterprise Agreement с компанией Microsoft, в рамках которого приобрела и внедрила ряд ее продуктов при содействии компании Squalio – обладателя статуса LSP партнера Microsoft.

Компания Itransition, один из ведущих разработчиков программных решений в Беларуси, заключила с компанией Microsoft соглашение Enterprise Agreement, позволяющее приобретать и использовать программное обеспечение, облачные сервисы Microsoft, на выгодных условиях, а также управлять лицензиями с помощью сертифицированного партнера. В рамках соглашения Enterprise Agreement Itransition получила доступ к последним версиям ПО, выгодное ценовое предложение и дополнительные преимущества по поддержке серверных и облачных технологий, консультацию Microsoft по внедрению программных продуктов и обучению конечных пользователей и специалистов. 

«Соглашение Enterprise Agreement – это оптимальное предложение средним и крупным организациям, к которым относится компания Itransition. Соглашение заключается на 3 года с возможностью продления. Оно позволяет снизить финансовую нагрузку и оптимизировать затраты за счет рассрочки платежей и фиксирования цен на программные продукты на период его действия. Использование в процессе разработки современных облачных сервисов и инструментов также позволяет значительно повысить эффективность бизнес-процессов и конкурентоспособность компании», – говорит Антон Мякишев, глава представительства Microsoft в Республике Беларусь. 

В рамках заключенного соглашения компания Itransition приобрела ряд продуктов Microsoft, такие, как Microsoft Dynamics CRM и Visual Studio. Помимо программных продуктов компания Itransition приобрела подписку MSDN и вместе с ней получила доступ практически ко всему ПО Microsoft, право на использование Azure, библиотек кода, средств электронного обучения, учебных курсов, оперативной поддержки и пользовательских форумов. 

«Работая на международном рынке разработки ПО, компания Itransition постоянно повышает качество оказываемых услуг и осознает необходимость обеспечения их лицензионной чистоты. Заключив соглашение Enterprise Agreement с Microsoft, мы получили наиболее современные и эффективные средства разработки, доступ к обширным базам знаний, а также добились оптимизации затрат на их лицензирование. Это позволит нам развивать существующие компетенции и открывать новые направления в работе с продуктами Microsoft», – прокомментировал событие генеральный директор компании Itransition Алексей Демичев. – «Данное соглашение не является для компании Itransition и компании Microsoft первым, мы уверены в наших партнерах как в успешных игроках индустрии и с удовольствием начали с ними взаимодействие по новому договору», – добавил Алексей Демичев. 

Компания Itransition приобрела продукты Microsoft у компании Squalio – обладателя статуса Microsoft Licensing Solutions Providers, который дает ей право поставлять продукты Microsoft по программам корпоративного лицензирования на белорусский рынок. 

«Проект с Itransition был особенным для нас. Мы много лет работаем с программным обеспечением и понимаем, насколько сложные задачи приходится решать разработчикам в процессе создания продукта, его внедрения и последующей поддержки. Поэтому мы с огромным уважением относимся ко всем, кто работает в индустрии разработки ПО. Белорусские компании-разработчики всегда могут рассчитывать на максимальное понимание и поддержку с нашей стороны. В случае с Itransition, одним из крупнейших и хорошо известных белорусских разработчиков, мы столкнулись с довольно сложной задачей – найти максимально эффективный инструмент лицензирования разнообразного ПО, учитывающий специфику бизнеса компании-разработчика, их статус члена ПВТ, различные партнерские статусы, используемые инструменты разработки и стратегию дальнейшего развития бизнеса компании. Мы рады, что нам удалось разработать эффективную стратегию лицензирования, которая учитывала все эти особенности и позволила оптимизировать бюджет. Партнерство с Microsoft и работа в проектах, подобных этому, является для нас тем бесценным опытом, наличие которого позволяет нам говорить о себе, как об эксперте в области лицензирования ПО и всего что с этим связано. Работая с командой профессионалов Microsoft, мы постоянно учимся и открываем для себя новые возможности, которые, в первую очередь, обусловлены технологическим превосходством решений Microsoft, новыми трендами, такими как облачные решения и глобальным, в прямом смысле этого слова, опытом в бизнесе, который может дать Microsoft», – комментирует Сергей Шарков, директор компании SQUALIO (DPA group). 

При поддержке Squalio продукты Microsoft приобретаются по упрощенной схеме с оплатой по единому соглашению для облачных сервисов и локального ПО. Компания Squalio оказывает услуги по аудиту программного обеспечения и консультирует в области лицензирования ПО.

«Сотрудничество компании Microsoft с инновационными разработчиками является выгодным и перспективным для обеих сторон. Это возможность технологической и бизнес-акселерации проектов, а также огромный потенциал для совместного продвижения на мировом рынке», - отмечает Антон Мякишев.

----------

